
Show HN: Design workflows, breakdown communication silos, ensure team alignment - jamyot
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i87wjjgpqHQ&feature=youtu.be
======
mtmail
Blog posts and videos are off-topic for Show HN. Submit the product URL
instead
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
jamyot
Thanks!

